# SKS Scope Help!



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I began what I thought would be a simple project. Take an old SKS and sport it up. Make it a little more fun for my son to shoot and maybe even make a halfway decent coyote killer. 


I wanted to mount a scope on this thing:


Will it keep zero (everything I read says “no”), if I mount a scope on that back rail?
Will I need a brass deflector?
What are my best options for adding a scope?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i had a scope set up like you have and my brass did not hit the scope as i could tell.

it didnt shoot any better with or without a scope as each time you pull the trigger the cover moves a little so my scope never shot in the same place twice, 

(9 in paper plate at 100 was all i could get from it)

still all in the kill zone but not a clover leaf gun

a side mount would do better
or maybe a long eye relief scope on the frt rail

PS don't toss the wood that came with the gun will need it on a resale most of the time,

and the high cap removable mags most don't work well so watch out there also


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks,


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Have the scope off right now but the only mount I had that was really good was this one which has 4 locking lugs on the side

Very accurate rifle , no deflector was needed


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Is that a side mount? 

Can you provide me the info on the mount?


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Any mount you put on the dust cover will not hold zero, AK-SKS. Find a side mount attachment that does not need to be taken off to clean the gun and you will not loose your zero. Some of the good quick release side mounts will still hold zero if you take it off. A friend of mine put a 4X pistol scope on his SKS on a forward mount, it had enough eye relief that the forward mount didn't have him hunched over the top of his gun to get a sight picture. I see in you picture that you already have the Monte Carlo set on it. Try the pistol scope route, you would never have to take it off if mounted on your forward rail.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine fits tight without the screws and holds it zero well. remember i am shooting surplus ammo 
http://www.gunandgame.com/forums/powder-keg/86607-scoping-my-sks.html

here is a tap it yourself setup with mixed reviews
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=435151


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for those sites, good info and forum.

I don't expect it to be as accurate as my deer rifles but I do want it to be in there if possible.


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

yea ive had a few sks scoped, worthless for trying to zero

the best you can do is get a scope to mount on your front rail, "scout style" itll hold zero, youll just have to get a larger tube to see, a tasco 42mm propoint would work, but its just a red dot


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Pensacolaw said:


> yea ive had a few sks scoped, worthless for trying to zero
> 
> the best you can do is get a scope to mount on your front rail, "scout style" itll hold zero, youll just have to get a larger tube to see, a tasco 42mm propoint would work, but its just a red dot


So you like the Tasco? How far out is that red dot good for?

Thanks


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I have hammered and filed the forks on the front of my bolt cover on mine to tighten it. Haven't sighted it in yet, but will in the next few days.

I also have a couple of LER pistol scopes for sale in the other section that I just bumped to the top if you are interested.

Joraca


----------

